
FBI weighs if it can share hacking tool with local law enforcement - cmurf
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/fbi-weighs-if-it-can-share-hacking-tool-with-local-law-enforcement/2016/04/01/f4ff94ce-f831-11e5-a3ce-f06b5ba21f33_story.html
======
cmurf
It was not Cellebrite who helped unlock the device. That other company is
unnamed but was paid a one time fee. The tool is classified, so how any
evidence was acquired likely can't be fully disclosed to the defense.

